# Ordering through Fasstech.



## BluePengu

Hi everyone.

I'm interested in ordering samsung 25R batteries from Fasttech. 

Is there anything I should be aware of when purchasing them?
Will I be subject to paying import duty and is there a possibility of the package not being allowed into the country?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wouldn't buy batteries from Fasttech based on the quality of some of the crap I have bought from them. You are better off getting them from GearBest if you are dead set on buying batteries from China. Personally I buy my batteries from local Vendors I trust. Batteries is the one thing you don't want to take a chance on.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I've bought 25Rs from FT, they're legit but be prepared to wait. Shipping from FT usually takes very long but batteries need to be shipped on an actual ship so takes even longer. Also, if you are going to order then you need to order them this Sunday as they will be 10 or 15% off


----------



## BluePengu

@Rob Fisher. Thanks, I will definitely look at gearbest

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BluePengu

@BumbleBee. Haha will definitely reserve my order for then. How long did you have to wait for the batteries and did you pay any sort of import duty?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

BluePengu said:


> @BumbleBee. Haha will definitely reserve my order for then. How long did you have to wait for the batteries and did you pay any sort of import duty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


That was last year sometime but if I remember correctly it took about 80 days to reach my post office, fees came to around R60. Buying locally is definitely quicker.


----------



## Zahz

BumbleBee said:


> That was last year sometime but if I remember correctly it took about 80 days to reach my post office, fees came to around R60. Buying locally is definitely quicker.



Wow, that's really long  but with all the fakes lurking around I guess it's better to get locally now. But if I do order at least now I know how long it will take. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian

I just checked, shipping batteries to SA is no longer allowed from Fasttech (no shipping options available). Previously, batteries had to be routed through Sweden or Netherlands hence the long wait. 

Stick to local for battery purchases, otherwise Gearbest.


----------



## zadiac

BumbleBee said:


> That was last year sometime but if I remember correctly it took about 80 days to reach my post office, fees came to around R60. Buying locally is definitely quicker.



So it went round the world in 80 days?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BluePengu

@Cespian. Yeah I checked now as well and indeed all shipping options are grayed out 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian

BluePengu said:


> @Cespian. Yeah I checked now as well and indeed all shipping options are grayed out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Yeah, I suppose its for the best though considering fakes currently on the market. 

I am however going to test GearBest again soon. Will need to replenish my drill bit collection in the next few months so will order it from there and chuck in a few batteries to test the waters.


----------



## Soprono

Cespian said:


> Yeah, I suppose its for the best though considering fakes currently on the market.
> 
> I am however going to test GearBest again soon. Will need to replenish my drill bit collection in the next few months so will order it from there and chuck in a few batteries to test the waters.



Just as a heads up, I ordered LG's from Gearbest to test in a regulated, the AMP draw and design of them seemed to point to a authentic set of 4 batteries. 

I would however not do it again, 60 days later they arrived, so unless you buying a device along with the order that the batteries are intended for its pretty much a endless wait. Much easier to get locally and if you have any issues with them its a day's wait on replacements so win win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Soprono said:


> Just as a heads up, I ordered LG's from Gearbest to test in a regulated, the AMP draw and design of them seemed to point to a authentic set of 4 batteries.
> 
> I would however not do it again, 60 days later they arrived, so unless you buying a device along with the order that the batteries are intended for its pretty much a endless wait. Much easier to get locally and if you have any issues with them its a day's wait on replacements so win win.



Thanks for the headsup bud. I have enough batteries and generally do order things locally. Buying out of curiosity rather than necessity... in fact, I ordered already  in a cart with the intended drill bits, lipo power board for the raspberry pi and a butt load of crimp butt terminals, so nothing urgent.


----------



## BluePengu

Cespian said:


> Thanks for the headsup bud. I have enough batteries and generally do order things locally. Buying out of curiosity rather than necessity... in fact, I ordered already  in a cart with the intended drill bits, lipo power board for the raspberry pi and a butt load of crimp butt terminals, so nothing urgent.


Hi Cespian... out of interest sake, have you received the batteries you ordered?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

Batteries over fastech are expensive. 

I know a vendor selling VTC4S at 150.00.
Buying thsee month end


----------



## Cespian

BluePengu said:


> Hi Cespian... out of interest sake, have you received the batteries you ordered?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Hey bud. I havent received them yet. They are apparently in SA but not even processed/scanned by customs yet. Tracking information on it thus far (most recent tracks only... couldnt fit all on one print screen):




Nothing urgent for me. As mentioned, just purchasing out of curiosity... so not too worried. Will wait it out. Been 27 days since ordering.


----------



## PsyCLown

Cespian said:


> Hey bud. I havent received them yet. They are apparently in SA but not even processed/scanned by customs yet. Tracking information on it thus far (most recent tracks only... couldnt fit all on one print screen):
> 
> View attachment 58788
> 
> 
> Nothing urgent for me. As mentioned, just purchasing out of curiosity... so not too worried. Will wait it out. Been 27 days since ordering.



You need to call SAPO and ask them to convert your tracking number to a local one then you can start tracking it locally


----------



## Soprono

Use 17Track app there is no need to get a local tracking number up until you need to collect it. The international is cross linked in the system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

PsyCLown said:


> You need to call SAPO and ask them to convert your tracking number to a local one then you can start tracking it locally



What @Soprono said lol. 

I generally acquire local tracking numbers once it hits CPT as its easier using the local number when collecting from the post office. If i collect from customs, I dont even bother requesting the local number. I ship too many things from various countries to know when to waste energy or not lol. This parcel wasnt scanned in SA so they would not even have a local tracking yet. Best way to deal with it is to forget about it.


----------



## Mark121m

I'm also in no rush for my order.
Waiting a month I don't mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Its been 70 days since ordering... I have now been refunded by Gearbest for a "missing parcel". Contacted Customs JHB and they confirm that they have not scanned nor processed the package and my assumption is that it was binned. I done some research on the matter and basically what almost every site suggested was that the batteries need to be packaged in a specific way, labeled as dangerous goods and you need to get some approval letter from the SABS in some cases. Your best bet is to use a Clearing Agent or a reputable shipping company (such as Fedex or DHL) should you be adament about importing batteries. It appears to be a hit and miss though because I have recently (a few months ago) successfully brought in LiPo and Li-Ion batteries for Ardiuno and Raspberry projects through customs and the post office, hence stick with local distributers to save yourself the trouble/possibility of your goods being confiscated.

Ok, I'm done being a Guinea Pig lol. At least I didnt lose out (GearBest's service is amazing BTW - refunded without hesitation) although I wasnt counting on getting my money back. Hope this promotes purchasing local and helps unveil that the massive price difference is there for a reason.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soprono

I ordered batteries through Fasttech about 2 months back and no issues. When attempting again they did not allow it though any of their parcel carries for me to ship batteries here again. Could have been a recent change. 

Furthermore I'm sitting on about 12 packages from the 3 main ones 3F, Fasttech and Gearbest and not one hesitation at all thus far touchwood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Gearbest informed me yesterday they dont send batteries or power banks to SA anymore

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69

I just got slip from customs stating I need to pay them R470 for some clones and 15ft of clapton wire pffft.actual value was R200 bucks I think.


----------



## Cespian

Nova69 said:


> I just got slip from customs stating I need to pay them R470 for some clones and 15ft of clapton wire pffft.actual value was R200 bucks I think.



Take your invoice with and ask them to recalculate. Also, if you paid for shipping, they cannot tax you on it. Ask them what tarrif they used and do a search to make sure its correct. I've never paid anything above the standard 14% tax for all vape gear I've imported. One time they did classify my items as watches and bourned a 20% surcharge, but managed to get it resolved (just make sure you dont speak to the overweight dude at Cape Mail that usually sits at the middle PC because he is an ass most times).


----------



## Glytch

Cespian said:


> just make sure you dont speak to the overweight dude at Cape Mail that usually sits at the middle PC because he is an ass most times


Haha. That is oddly specific. #grudgemuch

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nova69

The package is at my local P.O, they will have to send it back to customs I suppose.


----------



## Mark121m

Rand doing well.
Think I must order sumin 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Fastech is good...problem is on our side with the darned post office...try phoning JIMC - they never answer


----------



## Mark121m

incredible_hullk said:


> Fastech is good...problem is on our side with the darned post office...try phoning JIMC - they never answer


I have a contact which I emailed about my international parcel and this person helped keep me informed about my process 
After fastech said it was shipped.
Before that don't waste your time checking.

Maud.Ngalo@postoffice.co.za
Send him your iteration al tracking number
N ask nicely 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mark121m said:


> I have a contact which I emailed about my international parcel and this person helped keep me informed about my process
> After fastech said it was shipped.
> Before that don't waste your time checking.
> 
> Maud.Ngalo@postoffice.co.za
> Send him your iteration al tracking number
> N ask nicely
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


thx...my parcels are in sa based on 17track and now i need local tracking info


----------



## Soprono

incredible_hullk said:


> thx...my parcels are in sa based on 17track and now i need local tracking info



You can keep the int if you like however I know there is a online site that converts it automatically. Not familiar with the URL, but it was posted on some shipping thread not so long ago.


----------



## Soprono

WARMACHINE said:


> Phoning is useless, unless you know someone that works at EMS.
> 
> SAPO / EMS tracking service is http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/
> 
> If you are using the free delivery service, you will not see this tracking information until SAPO have to arriving in RSA.
> 
> DHL postage, gives you tracking information from origin
> 
> Soon as you see the parcel as "held by customs" you can collect at the JHB International mail centre.
> 
> It takes them at least a week to clear, so don't worry if you a day or 2 later than the notification. Most of the time, they have no idea what clearing code to use. Tell them it is Outdoor Equipment or Toys.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no other way of communicating with these guys other than visiting the actual mail centre - https://www.emssouthafrica.co.za/ContactUs/johannesburg.html
> 
> I collect all my FT items like this, as the process of getting from JHB International to my Randburg Post office can take anywhere between 2 to 10 weeks, depending on who is on strike etc.
> 
> View attachment 56118



Found it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Soprono said:


> You can keep the int if you like however I know there is a online site that converts it automatically. Not familiar with the URL, but it was posted on some shipping thread not so long ago.


thanks...i tried that this morning but i think all post office sites are down..even a ping came back with 100% packet loss. even 17 track app came back with an error


----------



## incredible_hullk

Soprono said:


> Found it.


awesome thanks...so i guess need to make a trip to jimc


----------



## Nova69

I finally had a chance to go to po the other day, submitted my invoice and letter.The package is now at customs again,anyway I checked the lil slip they gave me before I sent it back.sars valued the item at R2888 and used dollar conversion instead of Hong Kong dollar.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Nova69 said:


> I finally had a chance to go to po the other day, submitted my invoice and letter.The package is now at customs again,anyway I checked the lil slip they gave me before I sent it back.sars valued the item at R2888 and used dollar conversion instead of Hong Kong dollar.



did they ask for an invoice? i just had 2 parcels and they cleared without invoice.


----------



## Nova69

No,i asked sapo to send it back to customs to do a new assessment.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Nova69 said:


> No,i asked sapo to send it back to customs to do a new assessment.


shot..now i know to do if i have a problem


----------



## Nova69

incredible_hullk said:


> shot..now i know to do if i have a problem


I gave a bank statement and just wrote a letter.That was it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

incredible_hullk said:


> shot..now i know to do if i have a problem



I have gone to JIMC twice now to collect parcels from Gearbest as they no longer seem to ship it to my local PO (or at least not anytime soon).
I find them a lot more helpful at JIMC as well compared to my local PO, however they are rather busy... I helps to email in advance and ask them to put the parcels to the side to avoid longer waits while there as it can take time for the people to find your parcel in their warehouse.



Nova69 said:


> I gave a bank statement and just wrote a letter.That was it


With Gearbest they provide you with an invoice with the items listed at a cheaper price - perhaps even their cost price, like my Limitless RDTA Plus was valued at $9.59 as opposed to the $29 I paid for it or whatever it was... I quite like that.

Good to know that you can ask for them to re-assess the parcel should something seem off with the custom duties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova69

The value of the package is on the package.The value indicated is in Hong-Kong dollars and the official calculated it in us dollars hence it being R2888 instead of R300.Hopefully it gets back to me in another month kwaaa


----------



## StangV2_0

I have bought Sony Vtc 5 batteries from Fasttech before. 

Prepare for a long long wait.. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

